# Fluval 406 Noise Issue



## Cichfish

Hello everyone I have a Fluval 406 Canister Filter when I first got the unit it worked excellent with no issues. Today I did maintenance on the unit cleaned out the filter pads, the micro filter pads, removed the part that covers the impeller washed it out, removed the impeller and washed it out. I put everything back together and purged the unit before plugging it in. I then plugged the unit in and set the flow to max and after an hour passes by it makes a loud awful sound. It sounds like the impeller causing a lot of noise I rocked the motor back and forth and you can hear the bubbles escaping the noise goes away but then it comes back half hour later. I don't know what to do and I spent $$$ on this unit after reading good reviews about them. The only time when the noise goes away is when I adjust the flow meter to about 50% but I', not getting the full GPH from the Canister. Any help would be appreciated thanks. :-?


----------



## fusion

Id Take it apart again just to be sure you put everything back correctly


----------



## Cichfish

I did that a few times with the same results. The noise doesn't go away.


----------



## vann59

Have you tried unplugging it, and using the purge pump again to remove any trapped air?


----------



## Cichfish

Yes I also did that without any luck...


----------



## 13razorbackfan

I would lube the impeller shaft. I almost never clean my impellers unless they are really gunked up. When I do I make sure to lube the shaft and magnet with vaseline or silicone grease. I would try that and I bet it helps.

PS....how is the flow? Just noisy?


----------



## Cichfish

ok I will give that a shot and see what happens...the flow rate is fine just that I have to keep it on 50% if I try to increase the flow rate the noise will start happening again....is this a common issue with these Fluval Canisters?


----------



## 13razorbackfan

Cichfish said:


> ok I will give that a shot and see what happens...the flow rate is fine just that I have to keep it on 50% if I try to increase the flow rate the noise will start happening again....is this a common issue with these Fluval Canisters?


It can be common with any filter where there is a problem with the impeller not just fluval. Assuming it is the impeller. Did you let the canister prime before turning it on? Was it full of water?


----------



## Cichfish

before I plugged the unit back on, I got some of the air out by purging the system with that special handle on top then I plugged the unit back in. The canister was full of water when doing this...should I not leave it filled with water all the way after doing maintenance...


----------



## 13razorbackfan

Cichfish said:


> before I plugged the unit back on, I got some of the air out by purging the system with that special handle on top then I plugged the unit back in. The canister was full of water when doing this...should I not leave it filled with water all the way after doing maintenance...


That sounds ok. I would try and lube up the impeller shaft and magnet and see what happens. You may have to order a new impeller if it is damaged.


----------



## NeptunesNeighborhood

Cichfish said:


> before I plugged the unit back on, I got some of the air out by purging the system with that special handle on top then I plugged the unit back in. The canister was full of water when doing this...should I not leave it filled with water all the way after doing maintenance...


The directions say to empty it out while doing maintenance and then let it prime before plugging it back in. I've done maintenance and left it half full and didn't have an issue though


----------



## Cichfish

I will try the vaseline around the impeller and see if that solves the issue. The impeller looks good I didn't see any cracks or any abnormalities.


----------



## Guest

i had the same thing happen with my 405 the other day.. you have to make sure the impeller cover is actually snapped all the way down.. sometimes it looks like its snapped all the way down and isnt... also be careful not to break the clips on it.. *** broken quite a few of them.. anyways the cover being not all the way down made mine make some noise till i fixed it

also check the white impeller shaft and rubber grommet thats on the end of it to make sure they arent broken *** also had that happen and it will make it move around and make noise


----------



## blackedout

i have 2 fluval 406's on my 75, and today, did my routine maintenance, and i'm having the same problem with one of mine, i have taken it apart and retired 5 times now, and I'm getting frustrated.....


----------



## Cichfish

So I went ahead and added some Vaseline around the impeller and the magnetic shaft basically I added Vaseline to all the moving parts I could see and still I'm getting loud noises coming from the filter when the flow adjustment is set to max flow. When I reduce the flow the noise goes away so currently I have the flow set to about 50% and everything is fine. Not sure what this issue is and I might have to contact Fluval. This unit was bought online at fosters and smith and is only a few months old I got the unit when it first came out. Not sure what else to do???...its getting frustrating...


----------



## 13razorbackfan

Cichfish said:


> So I went ahead and added some Vaseline around the impeller and the magnetic shaft basically I added Vaseline to all the moving parts I could see and still I'm getting loud noises coming from the filter when the flow adjustment is set to max flow. When I reduce the flow the noise goes away so currently I have the flow set to about 50% and everything is fine. Not sure what this issue is and I might have to contact Fluval. This unit was bought online at fosters and smith and is only a few months old I got the unit when it first came out. Not sure what else to do???...its getting frustrating...


Sorry the vaseline didn't work. Well....it was worth a shot. What does the sound sounds like specifically?


----------



## Cichfish

it sounds like a grinding type of noise when I rock the unit it goes away and then comes back....I should of gotten a FX5...not sure if its bubbles or something along those lines....but its def the impeller or something along those lines


----------



## vann59

The only moving part is the impeller assembly, other than silent check valves, which technically move too, so it must be either sand debri, or perhaps it's just not clicked back together properly? They are a little tricky when it comes to locking in the impeller cover lid.


----------



## Guest

if you have bubbles then air is getting in the filter.. air where the impeller is will cause it to make noise and eventually stop pumping water.. check to see if its leaking somewhere you might need to adjust the gasket or tighten a hose....


----------



## 13razorbackfan

Cichfish said:


> it sounds like a grinding type of noise when I rock the unit it goes away and then comes back....I should of gotten a FX5...not sure if its bubbles or something along those lines....but its def the impeller or something along those lines


Sounds like something inside the impeller chamber. I would use Q tips and spray water in it to see if there is some sand or other debris stuck somewhere.


----------



## blackedout

cichfish, use the teflon tape idea around the seal, above the impeller. i just did it and it fixed the problem. the problem is... water is able to come around the impeller cover, and it creates cavitation, and thats the noise your hearing. so put about 2-4 wraps of teflon tape around the impeller cover seal. and it will fix you problem.


----------



## Cichfish

What or where is the impeller cover seal?


----------



## Deeda

Here is a LINK to the User manual so you can identify the parts and see troubleshooting tips.


----------



## blackedout

part V, the impeller cover. around the sides of it, is where its supposed to seal against the impeller housing, but if the rubber gets squished over time, like ours did, it allows water to pass by it. so the teflon tape will widen the cover, so it makes a good seal!


----------



## Cichfish

Thanks I will give that a try and see what happens


----------



## Cichfish

I put some teflon tape around the impeller housing and the filter is running like a champ!!! In the full flowpositon. Thanks everyone for there advice and especially blacked out! Hopefully it doesn't mess up again and get loud.


----------



## blackedout

Cichfish said:


> I put some teflon tape around the impeller housing and the filter is running like a champ!!! In the full flowpositon. Thanks everyone for there advice and especially blacked out! Hopefully it doesn't mess up again and get loud.


no problem, glad i could help! thats what this site is for right!


----------



## Cichfish

Yupp Yupp...anything else new out in aquarium technology? Such as lights or filters etc?


----------



## mhertzfeld

Make sure you didn't loose the little rubber nipple looking peice that goes on the tip of the impeller shaft. Not saying this is your problem but it's a very small peice that's easy to overlook or loose during the cleaning process.


----------



## blackedout

just had to do it to my other 406, this must be a common problem, i have two 406's and both now need teflon tape around the impeller cover..... i should have gone with a single fx5


----------



## Cichfish

next time I'm gonna get a FX5....since I put on the teflon tape the 406 has been running strong...just have to check the teflon tape once in a while


----------



## smith10210

Mines doing the same thing i just tried this i hope it helps im not to impressed with the 406 might go back to 2 aqua clear 110's for my 75 gallon. I did first notice the cover for the impeller did not fit snug when i first started assembly. Fluval should have made the the rubber a tad thicker on the impeller cover.


----------



## blackedout

ya, i have always loved my Fluval's, and this is the first real big problem i have had with them, i have had 304's 305's 405's and now 406's. and the impeller cover issue on the 406's is the first time i have ever had trouble. fx5 next time


----------



## smith10210

Mines acting up again was super quiet after i put the teflon tape on for 2 days BS.


----------



## Ensorcelled

It's really sad to see all the noise issues with the 06' line. I too, am still struggling with noise issues. The first 6 months I had mine, it was pretty quiet. Now after a year and x amount of months, it's driving me insane. I had Hagen send me out a whole new complete head maintenance kit (Gasket/Impeller Cover/Impeller/Shaft;Bushing etc, the works to attempt to fix it. No Dice. I'm ready to throw mine out the window!


----------



## cichlid-gal

From the Fluval 406 manual:

*Drain the filter*
1. Close the AquaStop valve by lifting the lever all the way up. This seals off the input and output hosing connections
to maintain the vacuum that is necessary in order to restart the filter without priming.
2. Unplug the powercord.
3. Lift the locking lever to release the AquaStop valve.
It is not necessary to remove the hosing from the AquaStop valve unless the hosing, the AquaStop valve or both
require cleaning. (Periodiccleaning is recommended to ensure optimal water flow. A good time to do this is during
a major waterchange. To clean, rinse under running tap water; if necessary use an appropriate Fluval Cleaning brush.)
4. Hold the unit by the canister, not the cover, and move it to an appropriate flat surface near a sink or other drain.
(Be sure to keep it upright to avoid spills.)
5. Release the lift-lock clamps; then push down on clamps to lift the cover/pump housing off the canister and set it aside.
6. Holding the media cover in place, tilt the canister over the sink or drain, and pour out as much water as possible.
7. Media and foam screen will be saturated with water. If your sink is not large enough to hold them, have appropriate
bucket nearby. Lift the foam screen, media cover, and media baskets out of the canister and place them in your sink
or bucket.
8. Rinse the interior of the canister with clear water. NEVER use soap or detergents when cleaning canister or rinsing
foam screen or media baskets. Traces of cleaning products may remain on surfaces and damage sensitive fish tissues.
9. Rinse the interior of the priming cylinder with clear water. Be sure the cylinder has no debris trapped in the green
flapper valve and it is sitting flush in a closed position.

*Clean or replace media*
1. Replace chemical media, as needed. Chemical media cannot be cleaned.
2. Rinse biological media with aquarium water, never tap water, or replace as required.
Never replace all biological media at one time, as valuable colonies of beneficial bacteria would be lost.
3. Rinse screen foams and bio-foams using aquarium or de-chlorinated tap water or replace foams as needed.
For the most thorough cleaning possible, slide the foam out of the screen frame and rinse each piece separately;
rinse and wipe the screen; then reassemble. Be sure that the foam is protruding from the top of the screen.
Rinse any other mechanical media also.
NEVER use soap or detergents on foam or screen, as traces of cleaning products could harm fish.

*Reassemble unit*
DO NOT FILL CANISTER WITH WATER WHEN RE-ASSEMBLING UNIT
1. Place rinsed and filled media baskets back in canister and put cover back on top basket.
2. Replace foam screen in canister. (Insert with flat end down.)
3. Inspect and lubricate gasket as needed.
4. Replace the cover, making certain the MSF logo and power cord are properly aligned.
5. Use the lock-liftclamps to close the cover securely.
6. Place the unit back in position; re-insert the AquaStop valve, and push down the locking lever to lock it in place.
7. Push down on the valve lever to open the AquaStop valve. Water should start flowing immediately.
IMPORTANT: If the hosing has been disconnected from the AquaStop valve, or if the system has lost its
vacuum for some other reason, the canister will not fill automatically. Use the instant-prime handle to fill the canister.
8. Allow the canister to fill completely, then plug the power cord back into the electrical outlet.
IMPORTANT: If the canister is not full before the filter is plugged in, it may not work properly.
The filter unit should never be allowed to run dry. Running the unit dry may result in damage to the motor.

*Impeller Care*
The impeller well has an effective self-cleaning feature. However, it is a recommended that you remove the impeller cover
and inspect the impeller as part of your routine maintenance. Keeping the impeller clean lengthens its life and the life of
the motor.
IMPORTANT: The impeller fan has a ceramic shaft, which is resistant to wear and tear in use, but is still fragile. Handle
carefully during maintenance.
1. Remove the impeller cover: Pull the tab over and gently pry off.
2. If the impeller needs cleaning, grasp the fan and draw it gently from the well. Rinse it under clean water.
3. If the well needs cleaning, wipe gently with a Fluval Cleaning Brush.
4. Replace the impeller in the well: Slide the impeller cover tab into the tab receptacle on the rim of the impeller
chamber. Push down the opposite side of the impeller cover making sure the impeller starts to seat itself in the
center of the impeller cover. Continue to push down until the retailing tab "clicks" and locks into position.
NOTE: The ceramic impeller shaft is held on the bottom of the impeller well by a rubber support. The shaft can be easily
extracted and reinserted by hand; however, pay close attention to be certain the rubber support does not become
unseated. (Always replace the impeller cover to ensure proper alignment).

*Additionally*
1. Ensure Impeller Cover is fitted right way up when replacing.
2. Wet the seal ring with water before replacing. Do NOT use petroleum jelly based products.

And the one other time we have had noise in our Fluval filters was when the intake tube connection (where the tubing fits into the intake tube) was "above" the water level...it seems that the filter can suck air around that connection if it is not underwater

Hope you find the problem soon


----------



## Ensorcelled

Cichlid-Gal;

While that is good advice and is generally what everyone says will fix it, I have found it to not help at all. I don't know if this is the case with everyone else's problem with the unit(s) but it will not do anything at all in terms of quieting it down. I generally enjoy Fluval's, but I'm slowly becoming one of those fluval "haters" you always read about. I guess I'm spoiled with my one Eheim I have running that is stupidly quiet.


----------



## smith10210

Still having issues now if you unplug the unit and plug it back in it wont start i have to hit the filter a few times :-? . Still making noise but its better with the teflon tape. Its been fine up until recently its about 8 months old or more. I'll take it apart again and clean it. Im thinking its the top of the filter which houses the motor etc . I dissembled the filter again and plugged it in the wall and you can see the impeller starts and stops which is causing noise etc..


----------



## smith10210

Im justing going to get a Eheim 2217 at this point. Im thinking of getting a media bag for the bio balls just seems like it would make it easier when cleaning the filter any idea what size bag i would need? . Dr foster and smith have a 4"x6" and a 7"x14".


----------



## smith10210

Just ordered a 2217 for $122.99 with free shipping couldn't resist.... :dancing: I'll put the fluval on ebay :fish: ...


----------



## Ensorcelled

smith10210 said:


> Just ordered a 2217 for $122.99 with free shipping couldn't resist.... :dancing: I'll put the fluval on ebay :fish: ...


Congrats! I don't blame you for wanting to put the fluval on ebay. I'm ready to do the same if I don't break it out of frustration. :x


----------



## tripng

I've had my 406 for about a year now and it would have that noise problem every time I plugged the iron in the wall. So I tried the teflon tape it looks like it worked.. It's only been a day so far but lets see if it hold up.


----------



## Ensorcelled

tripng said:


> I've had my 406 for about a year now and it would have that noise problem every time I plugged the iron in the wall. So I tried the teflon tape it looks like it worked.. It's only been a day so far but lets see if it hold up.


It seems like the teflon tape is the fix for the problem. It's nice to know there is that option to kill the noise, but I still think its completely unnecessary to have to rig it up like that to fix the noise.


----------



## vann59

I had a noise problem with a 406 and couldn't get it to stop and Fluval's tech department thought it was air, and it turned out that the impeller broke. It would just spin around instead of catching where it's supposed to in order for the blades to rotate. They did send me a replacement even though it was not covered by warranty, as I had thought it would be. I had to get one online since it was an emergency situation and they had run out of stock, but it eventually came, so at least I have a spare.


----------



## smith10210

vann59 said:


> I had a noise problem with a 406 and couldn't get it to stop and Fluval's tech department thought it was air, and it turned out that the impeller broke. It would just spin around instead of catching where it's supposed to in order for the blades to rotate. They did send me a replacement even though it was not covered by warranty, as I had thought it would be. I had to get one online since it was an emergency situation and they had run out of stock, but it eventually came, so at least I have a spare.


I just sold my 406 and am very happy with my 2217 its everything i wanted the Fluval to be. I was sent a Tune up kit /maintenance kit but i had sold the filter a day before the kit came so i never got to try it.


----------



## vann59

Design has a lot to do with how quiet a filter is, but from what I've seen the eheim filters don't move a lot of water, which would tend to be quieter just for that reason. When you move a lot of water, it creates more friction and it can also make noise when something isn't just right.


----------



## Ensorcelled

vann59 said:


> Design has a lot to do with how quiet a filter is, but from what I've seen the eheim filters don't move a lot of water, which would tend to be quieter just for that reason. When you move a lot of water, it creates more friction and it can also make noise when something isn't just right.


I don't think this is a fair assumption. Although I've never owned an Eheim classic, I do own an Ecco and while I agree the Eheims don't put out as much as say a Fluval, I disagree with it being due to more water movement. I personally have to say it's how the filter is made as you pointed out and the Fluval is just poorly designed. While I am not an engineer or anything close to it, I feel the design for the Fluval has been flawed since the 04' series and Hagen just keeps re-polishing an already sub-par product.

My whole point here is that Eheim quality is miles better than a Fluval, and the reviews on both reflect that.


----------



## kmuda

Ditto.... I don't have much constructive to add to this thread, other than to identify that if you google "Fluval Sucks", you will find me. :lol:

I am not a fan of the 20x, 30x, 40x line of Fluval filters. I believe they should be discontinued as a failed design. The G-Series should be expanded to include a non-electronic, non-gadgety version in the $150 price range.

In all fairness to Fluval, unlike the 40x line, the FX5 is a fine filter, but I would rather have 3 filters accounting for 900GPH instead of one. GPH is over rated for everything other than mechanical filtration. Anything over about 260gph is actually detrimental to biofiltration.

My Fluval 404 filter only lasted three years. The 405 was the same exact filter except they changed the color and added $100 onto the cost. I was hopeful they solved the problems with the 406 but that does not appear to be the case.

Eheim Classics are commonly reported to have been running for 20 years. If you want to compare quality.... there you go.


----------



## kmuda

Sorry to dig up an old thread, but something was brought to my attention that I felt belonged in this discussion. Apparently, on page EN03 of the 06 series manual it states that the "magnetic impeller", "impeller well","ceramic shaft", and "gaskets" are to be replaced yearly. They sell a kit that contains these items for about $30.

This could explain some of the issues being faced with the 406 filters. I would assume the manufacturer has a reason for the recommendation, although I would consider it a bit boneheaded to release a filter that requires this type of yearly maintenance. I have filters that have been running 20 years without an impeller replacement. :roll:

But "Boneheaded" and "Fluval Management" have the same definition, in my opinion. =D>


----------



## Ensorcelled

kmuda said:


> Sorry to dig up an old thread, but something was brought to my attention that I felt belonged in this discussion. Apparently, on page EN03 of the 06 series manual it states that the "magnetic impeller", "impeller well","ceramic shaft", and "gaskets" are to be replaced yearly. They sell a kit that contains these items for about $30.
> 
> This could explain some of the issues being faced with the 406 filters. I would assume the manufacturer has a reason for the recommendation, although I would consider it a bit boneheaded to release a filter that requires this type of yearly maintenance. I have filters that have been running 20 years without an impeller replacement. :roll:
> 
> But "Boneheaded" and "Fluval Management" have the same definition, in my opinion. =D>


Yeah, I've seen this in the manual as well and I pretty much thought the same. It just kinda makes me think that fluval is admitting that they use cheap parts when it says to replace it all yearly. Oh well, I can rant all day about how dumb these canisters are but it still won't change some people from getting away from them.


----------



## kwang

Is Teflon tape safe to use in the canister/tank?


----------



## relsanchez

Hello, I just joined and I like the atmosphere already. Now I have a Fluval 406 that starting making a grinding noise right after a water change, I cleaned filters, and pulled out impeller unit n rinsed, put it back together. As soon as I started it up again the grinding started and was persistent, I couldn't make it go away. looking on this forum I have all the telltale signs everyone else has had. NOW PLEASE READ THIS. I started thinking if I had changed anything in my setup, I have a few things (air bubbler/ led light strip, heater, pump, and my computer) all plugged into a power bar. Then I started thinking about the impeller and the magnet unit and how much power it took to turn it properly. UREKA!!!!! I realized I had plugged into my power bar recently a big t.v. thus splitting up the power in the bar further making less go to the pump, weird as it may sound. I plugged my pump into its own outlet and BAM, Problem stopped and hasn't started again. If all else has failed at least try this. let me know if this worked for you guys, I really hope it does!


----------



## dredgesclone

Maybe some sand in there somewhere?


----------



## amulletman

I just replaced my Fluval 404 with a 406 after the motor died. I think I had it 10 years. The 404 sometimes rattled but I was always able reassemble it and get it to stop. It always rattled when I turned on the microwave which is on the same electrical circuit. I installed the 406 without a problem. About 4 hours later the impeller starts ratteling. I reassemble and can not get rid of the rattle. I found this post and tried the teflon tape. So far so good and no rattle when I'm using the microwave. Thanks.


----------



## james.hevener

Thanks so much for being here. I had picked up a used 406 with a stand, and a ton of other gear. The 406 was noisy. I did the teflon tape trick - and that quieted it down, until I unplugged it. Took it back apart and put vaseline over the impeller cover and around the teflon tape - and no noise. Incredible amount of pressure. Thank you.


----------

